# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى ثيمات النوكيا ثيمات ثيم Love Clock باللون الارجواني الجذاب

## mohamed73

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    عنوان الثيم   *  *Love Clock Theme*   *الثيم متوافق مع أجهزة نوكيا  الجيل الثالث * For, Nokia, N93, N95, N96, N80, N81, N82, N78, N73, 
N79, N85, E90, E71,  E60, E50, 3250, E50, E66, N86, E55, E52, N76, 6210, 6220, 6110   صورة الثيم    _ 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

